# php5-mbstring port is not compiled



## diclofoss (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello!
I'm trying to compile converters/php5-mbstring
I can see following problem:


```
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:104: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:106: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:863: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:868: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:873: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:885: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:901: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:945: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:950: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:955: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:961: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'php_mb_zend_multibyte_functions'
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1066: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1089: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1129: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1155: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c: In function 'zm_startup_mbstring':
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1558: error: 'php_mb_zend_multibyte_functions' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1558: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1558: error: for each function it appears in.)
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1564: error: 'php_mb_gpc_get_detect_order' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1565: error: 'php_mb_gpc_set_input_encoding' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1566: error: 'php_mb_rfc1867_getword' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1567: error: 'php_mb_rfc1867_getword_conf' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1568: error: 'php_mb_rfc1867_basename' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c: In function 'zm_activate_mbstring':
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1632: error: expected ')' before 'zend_encoding'
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:1632: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c: At top level:
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:4724: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring/work/php-5.4.7/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:4731: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
```

pkg_info(1) output:


```
/usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions# pkg_info |grep php
php5-5.3.10_1       PHP Scripting Language
php5-ctype-5.3.10_1 The ctype shared extension for php
php5-curl-5.3.10_1  The curl shared extension for php
php5-dom-5.3.10_1   The dom shared extension for php
php5-filter-5.3.10_1 The filter shared extension for php
php5-gd-5.4.7       The gd shared extension for php
php5-hash-5.3.10_1  The hash shared extension for php
php5-iconv-5.3.10_1 The iconv shared extension for php
php5-json-5.3.10_1  The json shared extension for php
php5-mysql-5.3.10_1 The mysql shared extension for php
php5-mysqli-5.3.10_1 The mysqli shared extension for php
php5-openssl-5.3.10_1 The openssl shared extension for php
php5-pdo-5.3.10_1   The pdo shared extension for php
php5-pdo_sqlite-5.3.10_1 The pdo_sqlite shared extension for php
php5-phar-5.3.10_1  The phar shared extension for php
php5-posix-5.3.10_1 The posix shared extension for php
php5-session-5.3.10_1 The session shared extension for php
php5-shmop-5.3.10_1 The shmop shared extension for php
php5-simplexml-5.3.10_1 The simplexml shared extension for php
php5-sqlite-5.3.10_1 The sqlite shared extension for php
php5-sqlite3-5.3.10_1 The sqlite3 shared extension for php
php5-sysvshm-5.3.10_1 The sysvshm shared extension for php
php5-tokenizer-5.3.10_1 The tokenizer shared extension for php
php5-xml-5.3.10_1   The xml shared extension for php
php5-xmlreader-5.3.10_1 The xmlreader shared extension for php
php5-xmlwriter-5.3.10_1 The xmlwriter shared extension for php
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2012)

It's trying to build for PHP 5.4 and you have 5.3 installed. lang/php5 is currently 5.4.7.

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20120516:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/php5
  AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org

  PHP has been updated to 5.4. Suhosin patch has been disabled until the
  new version will be released (soon). Suhosing extension will take more
  time. LINKTHR option is now enabled by default, be sure to flag it if
  you are updating using an old saved configuration. sqlite2 extension
  has been permanently removed.
  If you want to remain at PHP 5.3, a new port (lang/php53) has been
  created for such purpose.
```


----------

